# 8GHz+ overclocking world record set with a Celery!



## qubit (Jan 26, 2010)

A £25 Celery did this.  I wonder how it would bench compared to i7 quads and similar processors?

HEXUS

EDIT: To give him credit, the guy who did this goes by the handle TiN.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow thats insain, 

its about time the record was beaten.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 26, 2010)

qubit said:


> A £25 Celery did this.  I wonder how it would bench compared to i7 quads and similar processors?



It would be demolished at by an i5 650 running at stock, on one core with turbo mode on (3.73Ghz on a single-core load) even if it could bench anything at those clocks, and I doubt it can.

A single Conroe core is often faster than a single NetBurst core at twice the clocks.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 26, 2010)

qubit said:


> http://img.hexus.net/v2/news/intel/celeron-8199ghz.jpg
> 
> A £25 Celery did this.  I wonder how it would bench compared to i7 quads and similar processors?
> 
> HEXUS



It still wouldnt come anything close to an i7, though 8ghz is insane, and a celeron  damn bet that was fun!!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 26, 2010)

Good effort. I'd like to see it on an i7 though.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 26, 2010)

That is uber awesomeness! Though I hate food celery....


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 26, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> and a celeron



Of course, less cache > better potential for high clocks. Disabling L2 cache helps too though it makes your machine useless performance wise.


----------



## qubit (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Of course, less cache > better potential for high clocks. Disabling L2 cache helps too though it makes your machine useless performance wise.



That lack of cache really hurts performance on Celerys: any kind of multitasking and the thing bogs down like nobody's business. :shadedshu


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 26, 2010)

I bet super pi would benefit from it


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 26, 2010)

voltage 2.1 O___O


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 26, 2010)

The original FSB on that chip is only 533 MHz?!!  That is one heckuva overclock!


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 26, 2010)

I wonder how my 347 would do on my BlackOPs...maybe next winter I'll find out.


----------



## Moose (Jan 26, 2010)

Im not the only one who calls Celerons Celery! Yay! Lol


----------



## Goodman (Jan 26, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Of course, less cache > better potential for high clocks. Disabling L2 cache helps too though it makes your machine useless performance wise.



Exactly! what i was about to say...


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2010)

That is one high clock. I was going to post a picture of a cartoon celery with a smiley face, but found this picture with celery next to a jar of Wiz. What the heck is Wiz?!


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 26, 2010)

Goodman said:


> Exactly! what i was about to say...



That's what they all say


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jan 26, 2010)

Very awesome overclock, good old Celeron.  The only use for em is to get high GHz, nothing else.   



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I bet super pi would benefit from it



It would be beaten by a i7 @ under 4GHz easily.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> That is one high clock. I was going to post a picture of a cartoon celery with a smiley face, but found this picture with celery next to a jar of Wiz. What the heck is Wiz?!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/0511-0809-1915-2657_Cheese_Spread_a.jpg








/OT


----------



## mr.such (Jan 26, 2010)

world record


----------



## zithe (Jan 26, 2010)

My old Celeron I could OC like crazy. Sadly, I didn't notice a difference and thought I was doing something wrong. XD 

Stupid 3.4GHZ 478 socket wall.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 26, 2010)

Missed the point guys. The point wasn't performance, it was purely to make a world record for ghz. Sure an i7 stock would kill it, but who cares? They chose a celeron because it would provide the best overclock, not for its power. Getting close to tripleing the FSB??? yea, screw performance, thats just awesome.


----------



## hat (Jan 26, 2010)

lol, I bet a stock Athlon64 x2 would kill it


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 27, 2010)

Um, P4s have hit 8ghz already and AMD has had 965s at 7ghz under helium.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 27, 2010)

I belive TiN is the guy on the dam Modded sli driver forums OMG HE DID A BEAST CLOCK!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah what's particularly amazing and impressive about this that he had to remove the indium-soldered IHS (170C melting point) to squeeze out that 18 Mhz to take the record. 

Original thread by TiN here:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=243782


----------

